
Something is seriously awry with the Facebook “Top Comments” sort order: - au_coder
Something is seriously awry with the facebook &quot;Top Comments&quot; sort order:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;AngryDad-1500022046943639&#x2F;<p>Look for the recent &quot;AngryDad rant on gay marriage!!!!&quot; post.<p>This is a viral trending post in Australia regarding the &quot;same-sex marriage survey&quot; political farce we are suffering through.  When I requested the &quot;Top Comments&quot; sort order of 9,906 comments I was served:<p>----------<p>#1  &quot;How the fuck have I never seen you before angry dad? I feel like I&#x27;ve just been enlightened!!&quot; (1 Like, 4 Replies)<p>#2 &quot;Tara Blyde who do you think this reminds me of hahahah&quot; (1 Like, 4 Replies)<p>#3 &quot;Haha Sam Schmidt look at the guy binging on chips in the back round&quot; (0 Likes, 4 Replies)<p>#4 &quot;AngryDad you are a legend well said 100% agree waste of money which could be injected into aged care, the sick, homeless, disabilities etc&quot; (24 Likes, 2 Replies)<p>#5 &quot;Travis Maiorana sounds like you when you talk about tax :)&quot; (3 Likes, 4 Replies)<p>... 250ish ...<p>#? &quot; I love Angry Dad! Good on him!! Mitch Petropoulos Kieran Kartun&quot; (4 Likes, 5 Replies)<p>... 1000ish ...<p>#? &quot;Someone count how many times he says 122million x&quot; (3,609 Likes, Undisclosed number of Replies)<p>----------<p>Clearly &quot;Top Comments&quot; means something to facebook that is seriously divergent from the generally accepted meaning of the term &quot;Top Comments&quot;.<p>Facebook needs to provide a copy of their version control system (VCS) to a senate select committee to answer the question: &quot;Does facebook have the technical capability to manipulate the posts or other behaviors, including &quot;sort orders&quot; on their platform&quot;<p>Should they find its possible, a second data dump of the actual facebook database to the select committee would investigate has this capability ever been deployed to manipulate &quot;emergent&quot; discourse.<p>Its that serious.  Nationalize facebook if they have been surreptitiously manipulating the de facto &quot;planetary wide&quot; discourse platform.
======
au_coder
[http://archive.is/2017.08.24-121214/https://news.ycombinator...](http://archive.is/2017.08.24-121214/https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15089088)

